# Garage storage/boxes/organisers



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking for some plastic box type storage drawers/systems for different microfibres/detailing brushes etc in the garage.

Any ideas?

Thanks :wave:


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

If you google 'black storage draws' you will find the black plastic unit with 4 clear draws. They are about £15 and most places sell them: Homebase, B&Q, Supermarkets, Halfords, Wilkinsons, Argos. 
Good quality for the price in my opinion and the draws are a good size. 
I've got three units and they hold all my cloths, towels, machine pads, brushes, wash mitts, and all the other bits and pieces I have.


----------



## Simo87 (Oct 5, 2016)

£1.50 in ikea bud... sound for what I need. That's just the inside cupboard to sort stack aswell 

Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah was thinking of popping to IKEA to see what they had as they are usually good for storage solutions. I remember seeing someone on here having a few boxes full of microfibres in a row of four or five and it being from a specific company.


----------



## Simo87 (Oct 5, 2016)

Just have a look about mate. I personally like to see things before buying.. so much easier to visualise with a product if it's in your hands... these were a medium or even possibly small box, I can get 10 cloths in each.. 

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I got my box and lids from Wilkos and they are really good and espy when they are doing offers.

But if you've got decent shelve and the boxes won't get bashed around ? The boxes will be fine. When I set up my new to be garage I will most likely get the IKEA ones this time round


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Pound stretchers have some of those 4/5 drawer ones for like £12 ircc


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is my solution I posted about a while ago costing all of £10 !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377671


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

These the kind of thing in the middle? Perfect for towels and pads etc but they're not great for anything heavier like bottles of product etc



Homebase/B&Q etc all do them. I also have a few filing cabinets I've picked up over time, very useful for tools and heavier stuff


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I got these in B&Q Link-----> http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-black-clear-plastic-4-drawer-tower-unit/313731_BQ.prd


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

the last two posts are ideal for what I need, splendid....


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been looking at this. Build it to your own design. With wheels I can put it next to the car and have a place to put the DA between passess.

http://reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/build-your-own-v2/index.php#start


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is my effort, storage boxes stacked up and bought from staples.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i got these from pound stretcher for £15 iirc :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i got these from pound stretcher for £15 iirc :thumb:


Haha, what have you got in the Jack Daniels bottle Lewis?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

AdamC said:


> Haha, what have you got in the Jack Daniels bottle Lewis?


certainly not JD :lol: that has some wheel cleaner in it


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

AdamC said:


> Haha, what have you got in the Jack Daniels bottle Lewis?


That's weird, my pic has a JD bottle in it too, top shelf towards the left



LewisChadwick7 said:


> certainly not JD :lol: that has some wheel cleaner in it


Yeah mine too, honest!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mcpx said:


> That's weird, my pic has a JD bottle in it too, top shelf towards the left
> 
> Yeah mine too, honest!


i was going to put some detail spray into one for shows but i need some more spray heads first


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i got these from pound stretcher for £15 iirc :thumb:


jeepers, though i had a bit of stuff, good effort there, you must be a popular guy with your detaling shop.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Here is my effort, storage boxes stacked up and bought from staples.
> 
> View attachment 48952


Has given me a good idea for my own garage :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

ALANSHR said:


> jeepers, though i had a bit of stuff, good effort there, you must be a popular guy with your detaling shop.


:lol::lol: i've calmed down a bit now we have a little one but still get a few orders in here and there :doublesho


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I got my boxes from pound stretcher. They have a wide range but that is at my local one

Unsure if they do the draw type though


----------

